# Free to a good home or could catnip work?



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Two 16 year old moggies that in all honesty should be put down or driven 100 miles away and dropped off. They just puke where they sit and then find another spot to lay down!!!!! Lately taken to either pissing on bathroom mats or my work clothes folded up on my chair in the bedroom.
Apparently they can be made in to a curry and the fur for a pair of mits maybe? Open to suggestions here honestly, but I cannot wait for these little buggers to die and give me a home back.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Does this alll mean that your lurve for them has faded


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

could say that Jim!! we now have a litter tray upstairs and down


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I hope our kids don't say the same about us in our old age :lol: 
Perhaps you could make them an out house - it could be heated even, with a light and blankets - it shows kindness and more importantly moves the problem outside :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Perhaps you could make them an out house - it could be heated even, with a light and blankets - it shows kindness and more importantly moves the problem outside :wink:


This won't work John. Cats are creatures of habit. [even more so than you are]



John-H said:


> I hope our kids don't say the same about us in our old age :lol:


But I agree 100% with John on this Gazzer!
One of my son's cat died of a heart attack at 17 years of age. The last year was not the best for her or us. She would have needed nappies and I had to clean her after her "dos". She wouldn't eat anything but finely mince Aberdeen Angus beef filet. But she died at home and I know we did all we could to make her last months/weeks/days as comfortable as we could.

But knowing you I assume it's the softie in you speaking, realising that the cats won't live that much longer ,,,,, :-*


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Ok maybe it was posted out of frustration more than hate I agree. It is just walking into the bathroom to suddenly feel squidgy between the toes first thing is a tad unpleasant and annoying....isn't even just there it's like they are laying puke or poo traps for me.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> isn't even just there it's like they are laying puke or poo traps for me.


They don't. Cats are clean animals. Have you had them seen by a vet?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > isn't even just there it's like they are laying puke or poo traps for me.
> ...


Next time they go to the vets it will be for the last injection Dani :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Gazzer said:
> ...


 :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

poor pussy cats 

sorry gazzer im an animal lover, they might be in pain


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

maryanne i am jesting honest, those little gits get treated better than the bloody humans that live in the house also. the long haired one (fluffy) is mutton jeff and now miow's at three times normal volume........bloody scary at night i can assure you!!!! her constant moulting and cleaning herself leads to fur balls that she promptly the throws up where ever she is. (yes we have tried all of the various foods for hairballs) she is still our little tiger and lets us know when we push it too far.
the short haired fat fooker (mooch) eats like hell and if feeling a tad under the weather muches some grass and then comes in and throws up.......then eats more food.
they both get regular helpings of fish and chicken plus their normal food and groomed when they let us at least twice a week. our stair carpet now resembles belonging to a doss house as the bottom two and top two are ripped to shreds.......and yes they have scratching posts upstairs and down!!!! they now refuse to use the cat flap unless we hold it open or open the door for them :? . as the wife works with the elderley i am always reminded that they are old ladies and must be treated with care and love...so i am always outvoted no matter what i say in jest or not. holidays, oh wouldn't it be nice to have one.........but my carribean holiday has been put on hold for next year so they do not have to go into a shelter for two weeks.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

The queens of the house: mooch and mutton jeff


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> It is just walking into the bathroom to suddenly feel squidgy between the toes first thing is a tad unpleasant and annoying....


Don't walk round with bare feet - simples!!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Just washed one set of bath mats and get home today to find large bath one has been peed on and also in the bath  it sounds funny I know but we have now stopped inviting friends round and meet them out.

Edit: ok found the cat flap locked, probably from grand daughter on Sunday BBQ day......gazz 0 cats 1


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> ok found the cat flap locked, probably from grand daughter on Sunday BBQ day......gazz 0 cats 1


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> Just washed one set of bath mats and get home today to find large bath one has been peed on and also in the bath  it sounds funny I know but we have now stopped inviting friends round and meet them out.
> 
> Edit: ok found the cat flap locked, probably from grand daughter on Sunday BBQ day......gazz 0 cats 1


Quality


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

oh don't m8.......four bloody females in the house and me. only ever going to be one Loser lol. (i dont add daughters bf in this as he is weird and 24 so a complete GONK)


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

why is he a Gonk lol

not ever heard that expression before lol


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

My cousin had a collection of Gonks - small stubby plastic spreadeagled creatures with a mass of sticky up coloured hair. I don't know where they came from or why?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gonk


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

So tell me Mr Gazzer. Are you saying you are fed up witz zeth catth. As I have a particular hatred of spyth who do them harm... :wink:

Brian


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

lol..........FUK OFF brian :lol: mooch threw up again in the night on the stairs this time on a brown carpet???? didn't catch me though as it was to the side and i missed it on way down for caffein but saw it on way back up.

John is like he is on a vietnam trip at times....i just sit and giggle to myself at some of his posts.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

*Gazzer*


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

John-H said:


> *Gazzer*


ipso fatso i rest my case.........


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> lol..........FUK OFF brian :lol: mooch threw up again in the night on the stairs this time on a brown carpet???? didn't catch me though as it was to the side and i missed it on way down for caffein but saw it on way back up.
> 
> John is like he is on a vietnam trip at times....i just sit and giggle to myself at some of his posts.


 :lol:

Gaz, we had two cats till this Saturday, now only one.  
Two things get to me about 'em, tho' I love em dearly.

1. The retching noise in the middle of the f'n night: as in "s_hit I'm going to tread in that and when I wake ill forget its there_"... armed, cold, wet and dangerous waiting....
2. Treading in same.

Brian
ps fk you :-*


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

After a day at the forge!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Tritium said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > lol..........FUK OFF brian :lol: mooch threw up again in the night on the stairs this time on a brown carpet???? didn't catch me though as it was to the side and i missed it on way down for caffein but saw it on way back up.
> ...


Awe sorry m8 about losing a member of the family ( hairy little fooker) al Qaeda must have copied moggies on where to lay traps maybe :lol: 
Cheers for the fk lol


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

John-H said:


> After a day at the forge!


Lol dopey sod John, I look like that after a days powder coating tbh but with a multi coloured hair do


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

fluffy git woke up on my dresser top and decided to jump onto bed...........long leap that was not quite executed properly and promptly landed and as near as head butted her sister who was akip on bed!!!!! WW3 fur everywhere hissing and paws punching or attacking. me i'm sat on bed after a bath bollok naked and covering all in case my best m8 gets caught by a stray claw lol.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Been reading up on catnip and the effect it "can" have on some cats, does anyone have any knowledge of this stuff? I badly need to decorate hallway landing and stairs but need a new carpet due to these walking furry firker a ruining it. My plan was to buy a spray and spray both scratching posts with it to attract them to these and away from the bloody stair carpet.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Cat nip is some sort of drug to a cat. It attracts them and can make them go a bit loopy. Is often sewn into a pouch on a string and they go mad playing with it. It might help - or possibly amuse.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Yeah I have read that John and seen YouTube vids, was just hoping that someone had first hand knowledge of it m8ee


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You can buy catnip and catmint in pots and leave both down stairs. You cats will love it. Our cats rolled in it for hours on end


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

I've tried catnip with the cat I have now and my last cat and it didn't really have an effect. They were both female so I don't know if that had anything to do with it, it might be a male thing!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Cloud said:


> I've tried catnip with the cat I have now and my last cat and it didn't really have an effect. They were both female so I don't know if that had anything to do with it, it might be a male thing!


Oh great both of ours are split ties.....sorry females  ok for £5 I may aswell buy one and if it doesn't work can throw the can at the hairy buggers lol


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> You can buy catnip and catmint in pots and leave both down stairs. You cats will love it. Our cats rolled in it for hours on end


Dani, I want to spray the whole of the garden Hun if it bloody stops them ruining stuff lol


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > You can buy catnip and catmint in pots and leave both down stairs. You cats will love it. Our cats rolled in it for hours on end
> ...


Just buy a few plants of catmint and put them in the border 8) 
[errrr; you may get more than you're bargaining for] :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Airgun Dani [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Luvs my Cupra (Aug 26, 2009)

Buy Felliwell plug ins for rooms the cats spend most time in as this will chill the cats right down. I bought an anti scratch spray from the pet shop which deters mine from doing carpets and furniture. Initialluit has a strong lemon smell which soon fades from human nostrils but the only draw back is that you have to respray the areas every few days.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Yas how are you doing? 

Gary, yes it spreads. I dug mine up because I was convinced it was sending out the message - toilet here! :?

WD40 keeps cats off your bonnet and it smells Grrreat! :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

oh fek.........it does work it doesnt work...buy this try that wd40???? can't spray my stairs with that can i [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

John-H said:


> WD40 keeps cats off your bonnet and it smells Grrreat! :lol:


Makes nice patterns in the frost too!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

i really want to try this but these feckers have like 3" claws i swear!!!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Cloud said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > WD40 keeps cats off your bonnet and it smells Grrreat! :lol:
> ...


Oh yes - nice patterns on bonnet...


----------

